
PragPub #12 (06/2010) - semmons
http://www.pragprog.com/magazines#201006
======
billturner
I've really been impressed with previous editions of their magazine. If you
want a little more info before checking the link, here are the table of
contents:

* Agile Microsoft * Why ASP.NET MVC? * The Mikado Method * When Did That Happen? * Better Tools and Training * The Indispensable Developer

Plus: Up Front, Choice Bits, The Working Geek, Swaine’s World, The Quiz,
Calendar, Shady Illuminations

